# Why LimeWire not working on BSNL BB!



## the.kaushik (Dec 27, 2007)

Got my BSNL bb.. I dont know why limewire is not working.. Its not getting connected.. No error but simply the network status is empty.. any idea?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 27, 2007)

you may need to port forward to get the P2P softwares running !!!


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 27, 2007)

can anyone tell me how.. By doing port forwarding i was able to make mu torrent work but not able to make limewire work


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 28, 2007)

Any one out there?


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 28, 2007)

Which model router/modem do u hav der?


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 29, 2007)

who have deleted the posts over here and whats the reason about it?


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 29, 2007)

i was given this link today noon but dont know who deleted.. *www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/UTStarcom/UT-300R2U/Limewire.htm
its all about this modem only but no where i got any option for virtual server!The last step.. So an one any more idea..


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 29, 2007)

i was given this link today noon but dont know who deleted.. *www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/UTStarcom/UT-300R2U/Limewire.htm
its all about this modem only but no where i got any option for virtual server!The last step.. So an one any more idea..


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 29, 2007)

Seems error with digit database! Thats sad if its so!
*img169.imageshack.us/img169/9348/12aq2.png


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 29, 2007)

^^^all the post made today are gone 
chk this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=703749&postcount=40


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 29, 2007)

any way the screen shot is the error i got 5 mins before!


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 29, 2007)

any one any solution.. ?


----------

